# Joe Bonamassa?



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone else diggin' the new Bonamassa 'Dust Bowl' disc? The more I listen, the better I like it. 'Tennessee Plates' with Vince Gill and John Hiatt is particularly good to me, and the 'Watch Yourself' cover smokes! 

Regards


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I like it. I'm not crazy about the country sounding stuff because it's just not my thing but otherwise another solid release by Bonamassa.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Frankly I'm still stuck on 'Just Got Paid' from the RAH DVD. That show is more mind boggling each time I watch it. The whole band is under such control and Joe..... well. Once I can even digest what he does at the RAH, I'll be ready to move to newer stuff.....


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have any of his cds and I haven't listened to Dust Bowl but PBS recently aired cuts from his Live From The Royal Albert Hall DVD and I was blown away - great band, great songs, great performer, awesome guitar player and I really liked his singing...definitely going to be listening to more of his music - he is a great talent!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm a huge fan! i don't understand why so many of my guitarist friends put him down.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I too am a fan. I just picked up Dust Bowl and so far so good for me!

I was lucky enough to catch him in Buffalo a few years ago ~ killer show.

He'll be around for some time I'm sure. I envision him as almost like the next Gary Moore.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The guy has both chops and integrity. Of course, that's not always enough to make anybody like a player. There are wads of jazz and country players who have both chops and integrity, and I'm sure many of the people on this forum wouldn't give them the time of day. That's not a slight at them. It's just that reasons to *respect*, and reasons to *like*, can often be two separate things.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The guy has both chops and integrity. Of course, that's not always enough to make anybody like a player. There are wads of jazz and country players who have both chops and integrity, and I'm sure many of the people on this forum wouldn't give them the time of day. That's not a slight at them. It's just that reasons to *respect*, and reasons to *like*, can often be two separate things.


I just caught his show Saturday night at massey Hall and it was unbelievable! He started on time at precisly 8pm and rocked the joint! Flawless! Terrific singer, great guitar player and a really tight band. it was great! He seemed to change guitars for every song and had some really beautiful guitars. I don't get the ambivalance either. His Albert Hall DVD I would recommend as well. The only thing I can figure is that he's maybe not "rock and Roll" enough for some. He comes out wearing a suit and at times he can be a bit akward to watch (he is REALLY into playing) I would also recommend his work with Black Country Communion. I hope they swing by Toronto on their tour, that would be a must see for me as well.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

i really like Black Country Communion, too, sort of a modern throwback to a different kind of hard rock, they are kind of polished and unpolished, and subtle and not subtle, and classic rock and not classic rock all at the same time. Glenn Hughes' bass tone is stellar, and Bonamassa's guitar fantastic. One of my new favourites!

Regards


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

david henman said:


> ...i'm a huge fan! i don't understand why so many of my guitarist friends put him down.


because if they lived to be 250,they probably still couldnt play half as well as him? i dunno,just guessing.

also,theres always the whole"he plays fast too much" crowd,which seems to be the very big majority now. i love it when people,particularly musicians in interviews,try to sound cool by putting people down who can play in a fast,and technically flashy way. i mean it's not like actually being able to play the damn thing well has been in style for 20 years or so anyway. nowadays when anybody gains any minute amount of mainstream notoriety playing in a flashy manner its very much the exception,not the rule.

/rant

Joe is awesome.tone,touch,articulation,speed,feel.....just......f*ck!! i remember a while back i saw some footage of when he was playing with bloodline,when he was only 18,i believe.it was kinda depressing in a way,because i realised i was a 32 year old watching an 18 year old who would make me look like a complete hack if i happened to be unlucky enough to share a stage with him.

then i saw the footage of when he was 12 and playing with Danny Gatton. 

then i just turned off the computer.

Bobby


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Have all of JB's albums. I'm a huge fan. Dust Bowl just doesn't seem to move me as much.


----------

